# connexion à un partage samba : bizarerie smbutil login



## yobuntu (8 Août 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous 

j'ai un partage samba sur un serveur debian et 2 mac doivent y acceder aussi: sur le premier (un imac) aucun pb cela se fait tout seul avec aller ->  se connecter au serveur.

le deuxieme par contre (un powerbook G4 systeme 10.4.10) impossible d'acc&#233;der au partage. m&#234;me avec les m&#234;me parametres que l'autre.
je crois avoir tout verifier et rien.


tout ce que j'ai obtenu en une AM de labeur c'est la liste des partage du serveur avec smbclient -L ip_serveur
l&#224; il me demande un mot de passe, et il me donne la liste.

(le meme mot de passe non d'utilisateur ne me permet pas d'acceder au partage avec cet ordi (mais avec l'imac pas de pb))

enfin j'assaie avec l'outils smbutil qui apparament utilise des sous commandes.

et l&#224;: grosse surprise:


```
smbutil -h   

usage: smbutil [-hv] subcommand [args]
where subcommands are:
 crypt          slightly obscure password
 help           display help on specified subcommand
 lc             display active connections
 login          login to specified host
 logout         logout from specified host
 lookup         resolve NetBIOS name to IP address
 print          print file to the specified remote printer
 status         resolve IP address or DNS name to NetBIOS names
 view           list resources on specified host
```
disciplin&#233; je fais donc 


```
smbutil help login
```
et la:

```
smbutil: unknown command login
```
est ce que mes probleme peuvent venir de la?

je pr&#233;cise que ce n'est pas mon ordi donc je sais pas vraiment comment il a &#233;t&#233; install&#233;.

je vous remercie d'avance pour vos r&#233;ponses, j'aimerais trouver une solution &#224; ce probleme rapidement mais je seche complet.


r&#233;sum&#233; de mes conclusions:

le serveur fonctionne.
le mac ne se loggue pas parce qu'il manque smbutil login. <= faux car le mac qui se loggue me fait la m&#234;me chose

mes questions: 

j'ai bon?
avez vous smbutil login?
*comment acceder au partage avec ce powerBook G4*


PS: j'espere que ce sujet est au bon endroit car c'est toujours le noyau BSD original du mac qui est utiliser mais pour acceder a un serveur linux, sinon n'h&#233;siter pas a d&#233;placer mon pb dans la section appropri&#233;e (ici me plait car c'est plut&#244;t une question orient&#233; unix)


----------



## bompi (8 Août 2007)

Ton iMac, c'est quoi ? (pour info)


----------



## bompi (8 Août 2007)

Quelles sont les versions respectives de SAMBA sur les deux Macs :
	
	



```
smbclient --version
```
Si je comprends bien, _smbutil help login_ ne fonctionne sur aucun des Macs ?
Obtiens-tu des messages d'erreur et, si oui, lesquels ?


----------



## yobuntu (10 Août 2007)

Merci bompi pour ces r&#233;ponses rapides!
- je ne suis pas devant les mac en ce moment donc d&#233;sol&#233; pour le manque de pr&#233;cision des infos mais de m&#233;moire:

- smbclient --version me donnait ma m&#234;me chose sur les 2 macs (par contre je sais plus le num&#233;ro de version exact malheureusement)
- oui tu a bien compris smbutil help login ne fonctionne sur aucun des 2 macs. (de meme que smbutil login qui me renvoi commande inconnue).

Je te donne les pr&#233;cision aussitot que je retourne aupr&#232;s des ordi (courant semaine prochaine)


----------

